# On my sage bambino plus the temperature and froth buttons keep on flashing



## Hannah 123 (May 31, 2020)

Hi

I have purged the steamer multiple times however they continue to flash. I have reset the machine but I have only had it afew weeks and I'm not sure what else to do

thank you


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

hum...manual does say it means the steam wand is blocked. have you tried checking the tip to make sure none of the holes are blocked? it's very easy to unscrew so you can have a proper look, just make sure you don't drop it as it's a bit slippery and heavier than you might expect.


----------

